# Gerry hates Amazon, so how will it change Home Brew ?



## Roosterboy (1/3/17)

Gerry Harvey has recently been warning against Amazon. How it operates on such small margins but in doing so ,
removes the competition. Amazon sells lots of Home Brew equipment. I think the wholesalers and retailers who have
bulk quantities of equipment are going to find life a lot harder when Amazon come here. As Gerry says he will have to
equal them on price and beat them on service. One thing for sure , Aussie wholesalers / retailers will have to look at
their costs and at how they do business.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (1/3/17)

Everyone has to work harder for less. To have a job at least. Its the times.

Edit: oops didn't answer the question.
I cant think of how it will change my home brewing. Then again I don't buy online for many things. I prefer to buy over the counter. If it hurts those guys then bugger them. 

I think I bought some piece of crap cheap product off amazon once, I forget...


----------



## Stouter (1/3/17)

Depends if it's apples for apples.
I do mostly online due to my location and a lack of demand in my area equalling lack of shops.
If the quality is there I'll buy from them, if not I'll pay more for better quality elsewhere from a bricks and mortar that delivers also.
It might open the door to new products we've not had access to before, but I doubt it will be a game changer for home brewers apart from price.


----------



## manticle (1/3/17)

I don't want to reduce everything to simplified terms as it's rarely the entire case but the owner of a very profitable retail franchise chain getting up in arms about very real potential competition is hardly surprising. He's not Robin Hood.

Not sure what it has to do with HB.

Also, as slow as I am, what does it mean that Amazon is 'coming to Australia?' I can access amazon products now. Is it in terms of businesses from where they draw their stock now including Australia?


----------



## Brewnicorn (1/3/17)

Gerry is a success story. I'm sure he's worked hard and he'd see the threat to the business he has, but he's attacking a successful business model. He's not got rich on charity. But he should be worried about the stores he's sold franchises for and the returns he expects for his name. His appearance on the project tonight was interesting. Seemed to be a change in his confidence and tone when the microscope was turned on his business model and how his efforts have affected smaller players...


----------



## niftinev (2/3/17)

ah poooooor gerry, i feel your pain


----------



## hairydog (2/3/17)

Cant wait to see Amazon Aus arrive,i usually go to the small retailers and ask if they will price match,if its the same product and they agree
then they get the sale.Poor Jerry trying to protect his millions.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/17)

The biggest reason for Gerry's success is how he convinces the punters they are buying the goods interest free! :lol:


----------



## wynnum1 (2/3/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The biggest reason for Gerry's success is how he convinces the punters they are buying the goods interest free! :lol:


Yes interest free except for all the extra charges cheaper to pay the interest total con.


----------



## indica86 (2/3/17)

It's not even like the Amazon idea is a new one. Asian shops have been doing that forever. High volume, low markup.


----------



## Dave70 (2/3/17)

Gery Harvey pissing and moaning that he didn't think of it first. Nothing to see here.

_*Wiki*_
*In January 2011 Harvey was embroiled in a widely condemned campaign backed by a number of bricks and mortar Australian retailers to scrap tax rules that allow Australians to shop on overseas websites without paying GST*


----------



## nosco (2/3/17)

He'll be on a Current Affair again soon crying about doing it tough


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/17)

Poor old Jerry...There is one man who does not like competition, and likes to take the money from those that cant afford it with his finance to buy his goods

**** him


----------



## Roosterboy (2/3/17)

manticle said:


> I don't want to reduce everything to simplified terms as it's rarely the entire case but the owner of a very profitable retail franchise chain getting up in arms about very real potential competition is hardly surprising. He's not Robin Hood.
> 
> Not sure what it has to do with HB.
> 
> Also, as slow as I am, what does it mean that Amazon is 'coming to Australia?' I can access amazon products now. Is it in terms of businesses from where they draw their stock now including Australia?


Just for the record I'm no fan of Gerry Harvey. From my understanding it will be a massive online shop with it's products , sourced from around the world( some local , but it's own brands including lots of US brands).
But the products will already be here in Oz , in some warehouse. So not the long wait. The products brought in by the shipping container load to make up for freight/ currency exchange costs.


----------



## sp0rk (2/3/17)

What Gerry "I have a billion dollar horse stud so I should not be complaining about going broke" Harvey isn't saying is that retailers can sell their goods through Amazon so no one has anything to be worried about...
I'll still be buying the majority of my supplies from my LHBS, but pots, oddball fittings etc I'll be getting from Amazon
All hail lord Amazon


----------



## DU99 (2/3/17)

Gerry is the one that whinged about bring stuff from overseas and we wern't paying gst on it..he got his way..i have used amazon a few times,got my o-rings and some dvd sets.Harvrey Norman what do they sell mostly electricial goods and furniture..nothing to do with home brew at the moment


----------



## manticle (2/3/17)

Fridge?

Is this the same Gerry Harvey that was crying about paying up to 42 p/h* for Sunday rates for retailers?
Is he also a stand-up comic?

* A nonsense figure pulled from fantasy land.


----------



## DU99 (2/3/17)

Yes...he is full of it..he has a commerical on radio raving about a store how good the complex is and the store is where "springvale"......

https://www.crn.com.au/news/gerry-harvey-may-finally-get-his-way-over-gst-406966


----------



## Brownsworthy (2/3/17)

DU99 said:


> Gerry is the one that whinged about bring stuff from overseas and we wern't paying gst on it..he got his way..i have used amazon a few times,got my o-rings and some dvd sets.Harvrey Norman what do they sell mostly electricial goods and furniture..nothing to do with home brew at the moment


They sell the Brewart(if you call that brewing) and the Williamswarn.


----------



## Dave70 (2/3/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The biggest reason for Gerry's success is how he convinces the punters they are buying the goods interest free! :lol:


I feel I must play devils advocate here. Gerry's not holding a gun at anybodys head and forcing them to upgrade to a state-of-the-art 4G tv from that poxy 2016 HD unit either. You can actually pay for goods in _cash _rather than credit. Yes, I know it sounds amazing, but its true. 
Not his fault we're addicted to consumerism and living beyond our means.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/3/17)

The price is a darn side lot better when paying with cash too.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/17)

manticle said:


> Fridge?
> 
> Is this the same Gerry Harvey that was crying about paying up to 42 p/h* for Sunday rates for retailers?
> Is he also a stand-up comic?
> ...


Must have employed ex train drivers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/17)

Dave70 said:


> I feel I must play devils advocate here. Gerry's not holding a gun at anybodys head and forcing them to upgrade to a *state-of-the-art 4G tv* from that poxy 2016 HD unit either. You can actually pay for goods in _cash _rather than credit. Yes, I know it sounds amazing, but its true.
> Not his fault we're addicted to consumerism and living beyond our means.


Where the hell have you been ? .......ts 2017 you know. Got to go buy a fancy curved screen unit now. Them 4G's are yesterdays tech. Bit like old Kenwoods


----------



## Rod (2/3/17)

Currently I do not buy from Amazon because of the postage

wonder if they will have zero postage as they do in the US


----------



## Bribie G (2/3/17)

Gerry is somewhat past his prime and has been for a long time. He was the original proponent of charging GST on ALL goods bought online from overseas, for examle a $10 widget from Taiwan or a $7 paperback from the Book Depository.

Why?

He was terrified of the effect that online shopping was going to have on his businesses. Except that they aren't his businesses.
His business model is to open a big store that's in 3 parts: furniture and bedding, whitegoods/electrical, and tech / computers / widgets.
Each section is a stand alone store with often a different owner.
Gerry then skims off their profits, and that's how he makes his billions.

So Gerry couldn't open a centralised online store in the same way as JB HIFI or Rivers or Big W because he would be pissing on his own franchisees.

For example I buy heaps of clearance stock from Rivers - just bought a pair of deck shoes, sandals and a shirt that are $185 in store, total price online $80 free delivery.
Same with Target, they have a great online store.

Since then Gerry has opened an online store but I think it's a vanity thing that's designed to fail so he can cackle "See I told you that e commerce is a load of shit". Time will tell.

I think the reason his bricks and mortar stores are still doing ok is that they still have a big market among older Aussies who still like to browse real shops and whose idea of a lovely Sunday outing is to look at mattresses, and younger Aussies who are sucked in by the interest free scam. In addition they have benefited from some weaker chains such as Chandlers, Bi-Rite and Retravision who have gone to the wall - or become seriously reduced - since the GFC and HN has sucked up much of their former business. 

Now on to Amazon......... :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (2/3/17)

The only thing I buy from Amazon is books for my Kindle but about half my "purchases" are public domain books anyway, so that won't change.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/17)

Bribie G said:


> His business model is to open a big store that's in 3 parts: furniture and bedding, whitegoods/electrical, and tech / computers / widgets.
> Each section is a stand alone store with often a different owner.


That's very true Bribie but there is more, each individual owner rents their space in that store, and on top of that has to borrow the money from Gerry to stock that space. An idea he came back from America with many years ago, I remember reading once that if he spent $10 million on advertising he would be happy getting $11 million back.


----------



## RobW (2/3/17)

Wasn't Gerry the one who wanted to bring in overseas workers a few years back and pay them about $4 an hour?
Cry me a river.


----------



## niftinev (2/3/17)

I think Gerry is right, it will be very unfair to promote competition for his business and besides he probably needs the money for a larger stud complex, so i think it's only fair that we all support him.


----------



## rude (2/3/17)

For example I buy heaps of clearance stock from Rivers - just bought a pair of deck shoes, sandals and a shirt that are $185 in store

Hey Bribie tell me you dont wear socks in those sandals 
or was that just when you first came over here

Gerry has had a pretty good run, I like the $1000 above tax rule


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/17)

niftinev said:


> I think Gerry is right, it will be very unfair to promote competition for his business and besides he probably needs the money for a larger stud complex, so i think it's only fair that we all support him.



https://www.kogan.com/au/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/17)

RobW said:


> Wasn't Gerry the one who wanted to bring in overseas workers a few years back and pay them about $4 an hour?
> Cry me a river.


Twice as much as Gina


----------



## bradsbrew (2/3/17)

Just another international corporate that won't pay the due tax's. Not that Malcolm gives a toss if the mega corporate pay tax anyway.


----------



## Stouter (2/3/17)

I'm utterly disenchanted with the state of Australian politics. I'm certain Mal and Gerry are aren't though, seems to be working out fine for them.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/17)

A lot of people feeling the same way Stouter, hence the rise and rise of Pauline Hanson, Malcolm is totally ******* useless, and as for Billy the only reason he is leader of the opposition and not a union rep on a building site, is because on a building site he would be the last person to find out it was raining.


----------



## Dave70 (2/3/17)

niftinev said:


> I think Gerry is right, it will be very unfair to promote competition for his business and besides he probably needs the money for a larger stud complex, so i think it's only fair that we all support him.


I purchased a Chrome cast thingo from one of his shops last week. Hope that helps! 

I got the *ultra* version because it said *'ultra' *on the box and made me feel powerful to buy it. Hope they release the mega - extreme - chrome - *ultra* next time. 


Unfortunately now I think I may be on the terror watch list. 


ultra

ˈʌltrə/

_noun_
informal

noun: *ultra*; plural noun: *ultras*




*1*.


an extremist.
"ultras in the animal rights movement"


synonyms:

extremist, radical, fanatic, zealot, diehard, revolutionary, rebel, militant, subversive


"there is a new school of ultras in the animal rights movement"


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/17)

I still have a Cathode Ray Tube TV ( dont panic, its a colour one )

Has one input so you cant **** it up by plugging into the wrong thing


----------



## Dave70 (2/3/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I still have a Cathode Ray Tube TV ( dont panic, its a colour one )
> 
> Has one input so you cant **** it up by plugging into the wrong thing


Don't sit to close or you'll go blind, that was my mothers advice...or was that about the wanking?
Either way, I now wear glasses.


----------



## hellbent (2/3/17)

I'm just absolutely sick of Gerry Harvey's whinging. He is forever crying out to the government for help to stop online shopping yet all people were doing is cutting out the middle man.
What HN does is buys it cheap from overseas and flogs it off here at a big profit. (they just announced a huge $257m profit up 39% ) and you can bet that the buyers wont see any price change from that


----------



## Bribie G (2/3/17)

rude said:


> For example I buy heaps of clearance stock from Rivers - just bought a pair of deck shoes, sandals and a shirt that are $185 in store
> 
> Hey Bribie tell me you dont wear socks in those sandals
> or was that just when you first came over here
> ...


----------



## TidalPete (2/3/17)

WOW! It's you Bribie.
I'd know those whiskers anywhere.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhRHUj6784o


----------



## rude (2/3/17)

Na Bribie would have a pint in his hand or a yeast starter


----------



## jlm (2/3/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I still have a Cathode Ray Tube TV ( dont panic, its a colour one )
> 
> Has one input so you cant **** it up by plugging into the wrong thing


I only got rid of the Sony I bought as a second year apprentice (wayyyyyyy back in the late 90's) 3 years ago when I figured out I could stream test cricket wherever we're playing onto my laptop. And output HDMI to a LCD screen. I have noticed a lot of hot Indian chicks in my neighbourhood (end of a dirt track) wanna meet up with me during this latest test series but I wish they'd **** off and let me watch the cricket.


----------



## Batz (2/3/17)

> Gerry hates Amazon,


I don't like him either.


----------



## niftinev (2/3/17)

Dave70 said:


> Don't sit to close or you'll go blind, that was my mothers advice...or was that about the wanking?
> Either way, I now wear glasses.


have't heard that in yonks, cracked me up and your prior post


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/17)

Dave70 said:


> Don't sit to close or you'll go blind, that was my mothers advice...or was that about the wanking?
> Either way, I now wear glasses.


I so want to tell my kids that, in a Catholic priest kind of way


----------



## manticle (2/3/17)

That is more disturbing than I hope you intend.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/17)

Its like Cadbury Vegemite Chocolate


----------



## wynnum1 (3/3/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I still have a Cathode Ray Tube TV ( dont panic, its a colour one )
> 
> Has one input so you cant **** it up by plugging into the wrong thing


Using Cathode Ray Tube computer monitor with television card in computer was made for windows seven but using XP problem is software not updated and when they went digital and changed frequencies would not automatically scan channels so had to look up and do manually then they started using MPEG-4 and does not do MPEG-4 so lost a few channels may be time to make a purchase .


----------



## labels (3/3/17)

Jokes aside, I've warned a lot of people of the impact Amazon is going to have in Australia - goes straight over their heads, that's how thick people are. That's how insulated Australian citizens are to globalisation and it's frightening.

Local paper today (Adelaide newspaper, business section) stated that Costco were 25% cheaper than Woolworths and Coles - that is not a joking-around money saving. This article was probaly published in all the major newspapers I would guess. These sorts of things will radically change the way we live. It won't happen overnight but it will happen quickly. Time to wake up!


----------



## Batz (3/3/17)

People are happy to save money by shopping off shore, this affects the wages and jobs of all retail staff. I'm guilty of this.

What happens when employers decide to save a few bucks with 457 visas?


----------



## Bridges (3/3/17)

Batz said:


> What happens when employers decide to save a few bucks with 457 visas?


Or lobby and campaign over a few years to scrap penalty rates. Oh hang on that happened...


----------



## labels (3/3/17)

You're still missing the point.

They are here. It is going to happen. The government is not going to save you. You can't compalin because nobody is going to listen.

You have to re-think your own strategy - nobody is going to do it for you.


----------



## manticle (3/3/17)

So we should be holding to the model that rips us off more?


----------



## Cerveja (3/3/17)

So Gerry complains he can't compete with overseas businesses that Aussie consumers don't pay tax on. Now he complains that he can't compete if those businesses set up in Oz and consumers have to pay tax. Maybe he should focus on the high pressure sales tactics in 'his' stores and consumers' reluctance to run the gauntlet. Or those businesses that couldn't compete with him.


----------



## Brewnicorn (3/3/17)

Cerveja said:


> So Gerry complains he can't compete with overseas businesses that Aussie consumers don't pay tax on. Now he complains that he can't compete if those businesses set up in Oz and consumers have to pay tax. Maybe he should focus on the high pressure sales tactics in 'his' stores and consumers' reluctance to run the gauntlet. Or those businesses that couldn't compete with him.


. 

Or he can focus on the bullshit 'extended warranties' that appeared when JB & the Good Guys ate into his margins. Or the high interest credit cards he's lumbered folks with little understanding of. He's got more blood on his hands in the market than a new player. Betta, Retravision, Chandlers... I'm sure their shrinking market was nothing to do with Gerry.


----------



## hellbent (4/3/17)

Gerry's high pressured salesman flogged me an apple tv a few years back telling me how great it is and all the usual bullshit then **** me a week or so after I bought it the new model was released!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/17)

labels said:


> You're still missing the point.
> 
> They are here. It is going to happen. The government is not going to save you. You can't compalin because nobody is going to listen.
> 
> You have to re-think your own strategy - nobody is going to do it for you.


Is this a message to Gerry Harvey?
There is nothing wrong with competition on a level playing field, and none of those competing are going to rule the world, as James Martin said, 'If you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen.


----------



## DU99 (4/3/17)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey_Norman

Interesting Reading

"BiG BUYS"stores are in top locations around australia..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/3/17)

Mmmmm


Relationship with Flexirent[SIZE=small][edit][/SIZE]
Flexirent has had very close ties to Harvey Norman since 1995 and is heavily marketed in stores. Flexirent is alleged to have strong elements of predatory lending practices.[39][40]
In addition, Gerry Harvey has himself asserted on primetime Australian television in a January 2008 airing of _Today Tonight_ that Flexirent should be turned down by the average family. This is why Harvey Norman promotes the product to its commercial customer base.[41]


----------



## wynnum1 (4/3/17)

Jan 14, 2016 - The _Federal Court_ has ordered a _Harvey Norman_ franchisee, Bunavit Pty Ltd (Bunavit), to pay a total of $52,000 in penalties for making false or misleading representations regarding consumer guarantee rights, in proceedings brought by the Australian Competition and Consumer ..


----------



## DU99 (4/3/17)

and he wants to restrict AMAZON


----------



## goomboogo (4/3/17)

Harvey's complaints may carry more weight if he wasn't such an unconscionable operator.


----------



## HBHB (4/3/17)

All good for amazon to do that when they're paying 8 bucks an hr for minimum wage and 3 bucks an hr out of Mexico.

I'd like to see them try that here with anything outside electronically based sales in Australia when it costs $28 minimum an hr to keep a shop assistant fed.


----------



## Bribie G (4/3/17)

Herein lies the basic problem with the Australian economy.
When I arrived here in the 1970s (having lived in a cardboard box in t'middle of t'road back in the UK) Australia had a car industry and I lived in a town where they manufactured sugar cane harvesters, tractors, a fully fledged goods and passenger train factory down the road in Maryborough. The mill was owned locally as were the breweries. There was even a car plant in Brisbane that made Fairlanes
Clothes and shoes were made locally by bonds, Yakka etc. If you bought a fan, a fridge or a TV it was made locally. With steel from Newcastle.

Now all that has gone. All of it. Our economy nowadays consists of digging stuff out of the ground or mining the topsoil to export low value wheat or sugar, all of which employ fewer and fewer people as they become increasingly roboticised.

The major economic activity is building more and more houses that people can't afford. Then when everyone has moved in, we sell dog washes and imported groceries to each other.

Endeth.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/3/17)

Nailed it.

We are relying on a kind of dodgy pyramid scheme where people trade real estate to each other to make profit instead of investing in real industry.

Sooner or later this ponzi scheme is going to go pop. But as always the mum and dad home owners are going to cop it as they are the ones who are up to their neck trying to pay off a family home because they had to pay 3 times it's worth to outbid the investor wolf pack....


----------



## DU99 (4/3/17)

why doesn't gerry invest in few good small brewies.....keep the overseas big buyers away


----------



## Stouter (4/3/17)

Batz said:


> People are happy to save money by shopping off shore, this affects the wages and jobs of all retail staff. I'm guilty of this.
> 
> What happens when employers decide to save a few bucks with 457 visas?


In yesterday's news, the government is thinking again.
www.abc.net.au/news/2017-03-02/government-cracking-down-on-457-visas-for-fast-food-workers/8317432


----------



## Bribie G (4/3/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Nailed it.
> 
> We are relying on a kind of dodgy pyramid scheme where people trade real estate to each other to make profit instead of investing in real industry.
> 
> Sooner or later this ponzi scheme is going to go pop. But as always the mum and dad home owners are going to cop it as they are the ones who are up to their neck trying to pay off a family home because they had to pay 3 times it's worth to outbid the investor wolf pack....


Don't forget that the investor "wolf pack" is mostly -as well - ordinary mum and dad property investors.
Negative Gearing and property investment were the big thing from the 1980s onwards, encouraged by the Government as their major retirement policy. With little or no superannuation as we know it today, the obvious way to secure your retirement was to use the equity in your own home - back when most people were home owners - to buy more property and more property, so that when you retire you can sell a house here and there to fund your world trip or pay for your kid's wedding and help them into a house themselves.

However unless the supply side is addressed, there's not a lot that can be done about the situation, it's just as bad in the UK with their "buy to let" market and they don't , and never have had, negative gearing on their properties. The main driver of property prices is (stouter touches on this) our huge population growth, almost third world, due to immigration. Of which I was one of course. 

edit; our population growth is tenth out of 240 countries, and most of those are adults who need housing, not babies who won't be in the property market for twenty years.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/17)

The forecast is more than 50% of the population will not own their own home as soon as next year, has immigration pushed up the prices? Mum & Dads pushing up the prices with negative gearing? What the Mum and Dads are better off doing is buying a more expensive property, collect the pension and have a reverse mortgage on their own home, having 2 properties will adversely affect the pension, plus the new land tax has now come into effect.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/3/17)

Limit investment properties to one each.

This business (?) of owning 5, 10, 20+ homes is just pure greed. That money should go into business and jobs.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/17)

I agree with that, but greed has its own way of eventually coming down on the greedy and the greedy are the first to complain, if for instance if the bubble did burst and the house prices plummeted are the greedies going to drive slowly over the Bolte Bridge because their investments didn't turn out as they had wished. I have no sympathy for anyone who's greed has brought them undone. How many TV shows have been on covering an old couple's retirement plan when they have invested with some shark offering high returns, even taking a second morgage on their homes to finance their greed and it all turns to shit they end up in their old age with no home and no money and no way of recuperating their loses. Tough.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/3/17)

The difference is that this scheme is Government sponsored and they have no intention of doing anything about it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/17)

This government can't do anything,especially with that useless twot Malcolm at the helm.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/3/17)

Both major parties leaders are shit.

I don't accept the housing problem is about supply either. There are heaps of unoccupied houses. Who needs to bother renting when you're getting 10%+ gains a year by doing nothing?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/3/17)

I can buy a nice house in Grafton for under $300.....

Same house in the smoke.....not far of $1m

Who is the idiot


----------



## Mr B (4/3/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I agree with that, but greed has its own way of eventually coming down on the greedy and the greedy are the first to complain, if for instance if the bubble did burst and the house prices plummeted are the greedies going to drive slowly over the Bolte Bridge because their investments didn't turn out as they had wished. I have no sympathy for anyone who's greed has brought them undone. How many TV shows have been on covering an old couple's retirement plan when they have invested with some shark offering high returns, even taking a second morgage on their homes to finance their greed and it all turns to shit they end up in their old age with no home and no money and no way of recuperating their loses. Tough.


Not greed, everyone wants to create wealth as best they can. Knowledge in this space can be an issue, but I reckon the investors you refer to are doing it in good faith unlike someone that intentionally rips others off to further their own means.

I dont think looking to further your own wealth is a bad thing (You might do this simply by working OT etc), and particularly being able to assist your kids set up to a successful future, including being able to provide a good eduction etc, is not driven by greed. Most people need something other than the direct income they receive by working, if they are lucky enough to have enough extra to do so.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/3/17)

Why do we need to be " wealthy '

What is the actual point in it


----------



## manticle (4/3/17)

Big cock


----------



## Brownsworthy (4/3/17)

HBHB said:


> All good for amazon to do that when they're paying 8 bucks an hr for minimum wage and 3 bucks an hr out of Mexico.
> 
> I'd like to see them try that here with anything outside electronically based sales in Australia when it costs $28 minimum an hr to keep a shop assistant fed.


Minimum wage for a shop assistant in Australia is $18.50


----------



## goomboogo (4/3/17)

Brownsworthy said:


> Minimum wage for a shop assistant in Australia is $18.50


You have entered a reality where train drivers earn 3 million dollars per year.


----------



## Stouter (5/3/17)

Yeah, I find that hard to take. 3 mill a year. My neighbour's a retard, sorry, retired train driver. I wouldn't trust him with a shopping trolley let alone a train. I blame unions.


----------



## Zorco (5/3/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Why do we need to be " wealthy '
> 
> What is the actual point in it


LSAC

http://growingupinaustralia.gov.au/

https://aifs.gov.au/media-centre/longitudinal-study-australias-children


Factors that influence a child’s health and development over time

Access to food and resources, post code of residence....according to research, money can play an important role in child development.

And don't respond with some quantification of 'wealthy' to discount the above.

But TBH, I hope Amazon thrive in Australia, they are a fascinating technology company and I think Gerry knows he will be dead before his empire collapses.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/3/17)

Mr B said:


> Not greed, everyone wants to create wealth as best they can. Knowledge in this space can be an issue, but I reckon the investors you refer to are doing it in good faith unlike someone that intentionally rips others off to further their own means.
> 
> I dont think looking to further your own wealth is a.


Owning 20 houses and outbidding a young family to buy your 21st is not greed?... I'm calling BS.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/3/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I can buy a nice house in Grafton for under $300.....
> 
> Same house in the smoke.....not far of $1m
> 
> Who is the idiot


Grafton is a great place, quite beautiful actually. But there's very little industry and not many jobs. That's why real estate is comparatively affordable.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/3/17)

Mr B said:


> Not greed, everyone wants to create wealth as best they can. Knowledge in this space can be an issue, but I reckon the investors you refer to are doing it in good faith unlike someone that intentionally rips others off to further their own means.
> 
> I dont think looking to further your own wealth is a bad thing (You might do this simply by working OT etc), and particularly being able to assist your kids set up to a successful future, including being able to provide a good eduction etc, is not driven by greed. Most people need something other than the direct income they receive by working, if they are lucky enough to have enough extra to do so.


If greed isn't the driving factor for people to take up offers which are to good to be true then more people would get caught in the web of deceit that is spun, the old saying, 'If it's too good to be true then it probably isn't'. 
Unfortunately greed is another one of those emotions that we have to keep in check.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/3/17)

It's about reigning in the excess. 1 or two investment properties? Okay.

5, 10, 20+ ?

No.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/3/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Grafton is a great place, quite beautiful actually. *But there's very little industry and not many jobs*. That's why real estate is comparatively affordable.


Pretty much sums up most of Australia


----------



## HBHB (5/3/17)

Brownsworthy said:


> Minimum wage for a shop assistant in Australia is $18.50


http://www.retailwages.com.au/

Can only tell you what the real figure is after we also pay super annuation, work cover, etc, not taking into account staff development etc.

Not complaining about it. Good staff are an asset to any business and worth every cent.


----------



## DU99 (5/3/17)

people do end to forget the hidden costs of staff.....

:icon_offtopic: and now some of the incentive of getting people to get out of bed on a weekend has been erroded.....


----------



## Roosterboy (20/4/17)

The SMH today confirms amazon is a game changer , the article says it's easier to list what they don't sell.


----------

